# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  پاسخ به سوالات متداول شما در رشته شیمی

## Araz

*من اطلاعاتي راجع به بازاركار فيتوشيمي و نانوشيمي در بخش صنعت مي خواهم.*

زمينه اشتغال فارغ التحصيلان رشته نانو شيميبا توجه به اين كه اين رشته يكي از رشته هايي مي باشد كه طي سال هاي اخير در ايران ايجاد شده و دانشجو مي پذيرد نمي توان مانند ساير گرايش هاي شيمي حدود و مرز هاي مشخصي براي بازار كار آن در نظر گرفت. دانشجويان وفارغ التحصيلان اين رشته مي توانند درصنايع ومراکزبه خصوص دربخشهاي تحقيق و توسعه اين مراكز که با رشته شيمي ومهندسي شيمي مرتبط مي باشند،مشغول به پژوهش شوند.
مراكزي مانند 
پژوهشكده رنگ
پژوهشگاه صنعت نفت 
پژوهشگاه پليمر و پتروشيمي
بيشترين جذب فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته را دارند.و اغلب زمينه اشتغال يك كار تحقيقاتي براي اين مراكز مي باشد.
زمينه اشتغال فارغ التحصيلان رشته فيتو شيميپژوهشکده گياهان و مواد اوليه داروئي دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي با کسب مجوز از شوراي گسترش آموزش عالي در سال 1379 براي اولين بار اقدام به تأسيس رشته فيتوشيمي نموده است. هم اکنون اين گروه در دوره کارشناسي ارشد و دکتري اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو در رشته فيتوشيمي مي نمايد. اين گروه از سال 1381 درمقطع کارشناسي ارشد و از سال   1386 در مقطع دكتري در رشته فيتوشيمي دانشجو مي پذيرد.در حال حاضر در كشور ما بازار كار براي اين رشته با ارزش در
-صنايع داروسازي و مرتبط با آن 
-صنايع مربوط به ساخت لوازم آرايشي و بهداشتي 
-جهاد كشاورزي (بهينه سازي استفاده از فراورده هاي گياهي)



*با سلام ميخواستم بدانم  اگر در رشته*هاي مديريتي در آزمون شرکت کنم، بازار کار بهتري دارد يا در همان رشته خودم شيمي؟*

پاسخ دادن به اين سوال بسيار دشوار مي باشد.يكي از عوامل بسيار مهم در بحث بازار كار گرايش قبولي مي باشد.هيچ كس منكر اين موضوع نيست كه دانشجويان رشته شيمي فيزيك در دوران تحصيل خود از ديگر گرايش ها بيشتر زحمت مي كشند ولي متاسفانه در كشور ما براي اين رشته با ارزش بازار كاري وجود ندارد. علاوه بر گرايش قبولي عوامل ديگري مانند دانشگاه محل تحصيل نيز در اين مورد بسيار مهم مي باشد. به عنوان مثال اكثريت قريب به اتفاق دانشحويان دانشگاه صنعتي شريف و امير كبير در حال تحصيل نيز شاغل مي باشند و در موسسات مختلف آموزشي و كارخانجات مشغول كار پاره وقت نيز مي باشند و مسلما" بعد از فارغ التحصيلي نيز براي پيدا كردن كار دچار مشكل زيادي نخواهند بود.هم اكنون بازار كار رشته شيمي در شهر هاي بزرگ و صنعتي مانند تهران، تبريز و اصفهان بسيار مناسب است و نيز با توجه به اينكه اگر در رشته اي غير از رشته تحصيلي در آزمون شركت كنيد امكان كسب رتبه بسيار عالي كم خواهد بود.ادامه رشته شيمي براي شما بهتر خواهد بود، مگر بحث علاقه مطرح باشد و به رشته مديريت بيشتر علاقه داشته باشيد واز شيمي خسته شده باشيد در اين حالت بهتر است به دنبال رشته مديريت برويد.



*من بعد از 5 سال در آزمون ارشد شرکت کرده ام روزي چند ساعت مطالعه براي من مفيد خواهد بود ؟ آيا امسال موفق مي شوم ؟ من از نيمه مهرماه اغاز کردم.*با توجه به اينكه 5 سال از فارغ التحصيل شدن شما گذشته و تا حدودي در اين مدت از درس ها فاصله گرفته ايد نسبت به ساير داوطلبان نياز به مطالعه بيشتري داريد.ولي اينكه روزانه چند ساعت مطالعه كنيد به خودتان بستگي دارد به عنوان مثال ممكن است من مطلبي را با 2 ساعت مطالعه ياد بگيرم در حالي كه شما همين مطلب را در 1 ساعت يا كمتر ياد بگيريد.پس هيچ كس نمي تواند براي شخص ديگري يك برنامه خوب و كامل زمان بندي شده ارائه دهد كه بتواند به صورت بهينه نياز هاي شخص را براورده كند. ولي براي يك داوطلب متوسط روزانه 7تا10اعت مطالعه براي موفقيت در آزمون مناسب مي باشد.البته بعد از چند روز مطالعه خودتان اين مدت زمان بهينه را كه قادر خواهيد بود به صورت مفيد مطالب را ياد بگيريد بدست خواهيد آورد.سعي كنيد خودتان را با برنامه پارسه كه مطالب مورد نياز براي آزمون را به صورت زمانبندي شده ارائه كرده هماهنگ كنيد. و با يك برنامه ريزي زماني حجم مطالب مورد نياز براي هر آزمون را در مدت زمان داده شده به اتمام برسانيد. با تو جه به افزايش ظرفيت دانشگاه ها در صورتي كه تلاش و پشتكار و جديت از خود نشان داده و از برنامه زمانبندي عقب نيفتيد حتما موفق خواهيد شد.



*سلام.تو درسايي مثل تجزيه براي رسيدن به جواب بايد از لگاريتم و ... استفاده کنيم.مخصوص در مورد جذب.نور و...اعداد خاصي هم نيستند که حفظشون کنيم.بايد چي کار کنيم؟ممنون از راهنماييتون*در آزمون سراسري بر خلاف آزمون هاي آزمايشي نياز به استفاده از ماشين حساب نيست و لگاريتم اعداد مورد نياز حتما" داده شده در مواردي سوالي از دو روش قابل حل مي باشد و يكي از اين روش ها نياز دانستن لگاريتم ندارد. از اين بابت مطمئن باشيد.



*چرا مطالب درسی* انقدر زود از یادم می*رود؟*دروس شیمی نیاز دارند كه بطور مكرر دوره شود تا در ذهن شما بماند. یكی از بهترین ماندگار شدن  این است كه وقتی مطلبی را مطالعه می*كنید حتما خلاصه آن مطلب را یادداشت كنید و بطور مكرر این خلاصه*ها را مطالعه كنید. مرور خلاصه*ها زمان كمی می*گیرد و باعث می*شود شما مطالبی كه قبلا خوانده*اید به یاد آورید.یكی از ویژگی*های آزمون*های آزمایشی نیز همین است كه شما چند بار تمام مطالب را مرور خواهید كرد.


*سوالی**داشتم**راجع**به**درس**شیمی**فیزیک من در دوره كارشناسی درس كوانتوم را نگذرانده*ام و الان كمی برایم سخت و ناشناخته است، می*خواستم بپرسم اگر این بخش را به كل كنار بگذارم و بخش*های دیگر بیشتر بپردازم و بخواهم درصد خوبی هم از این درس كسب كنم آیا درست است كه این كار را انجام دهم یا خیر؟*بطور كلی تعداد سوالات درس كوانتوم و طیف سنجی مولكولی در كنكور زیاد است. اما اگر تا بحال این درس را در دانشگاه نخوانده*اید لازم است زمان زیادی را روی این دروس بگذارید. بهتر است اگر می*خواهید درصد بالایی در درس شیمی فیزیك كسب كنید مطالعه دروس كوانتوم لواین و طیف سنجی بنول را از تابستان شروع كنید. در غیر اینصورت اگر زمان كافی  به مطالعه*ی این دروس اختصاص ندهید نتیجه مطلوب را كسب نمی*كنید.



*من در دروسی که نیاز به حل مسئله و گرفتن انتگرال و یا گرفتن توان اعشاری دارند مشکل دارم، من می*توانم این مسائل را حل کنم ولی چون نمی*توانم به جواب آخر برسم در نتیجه نمی*توانم به تست جواب بدهم یا جواب غلط می*دهم لطفا اگر کتاب یا جزوه*ای را می*شناسید که به من کمک کند آن را به من معرفی کنید؟*بطور كلی حل مسائل و تستهای زمان بر كه نیاز به نوشتن راه*حلهای طولانی دارند در آزمون سراسری زیاد وقت شما را می*گیرد و این احتمال وجود دارد كه به جواب آخر نرسید. سوالاتی را كه نیاز به راه*حلهای طولانی دارند و مطمئن هستید پاسخ آن*ها را می*دانید علامت بزنید و بعد از این كه به تمام سوالات پاسخ دادید برگردید و روی این سوالات فكر كنید و آنها را حل كنید. برای حل مسائل لگاریتم دار بهتر است لگاریتم اعداد 10-1 را حفظ كنید.

----------

